# Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado



## Agile (Feb 6, 2004)

Both of these are rare cars. And both cars tickle my fancy. I want to know wich one would be wisest to own finacially. I wonder if the Audi Coupe is a little more reliable than the Corrado; and if maintainance is cheaper than that of the Corrado. I know both are rare, but which would be more difficult to find parts for? Pretty much the same rules that went for the "Corrado vs. 944" topic that I posted a while ago. Thanks, you guys are alot of help.
(I know I posted this in the Corrado Forum, but I want some Audi enthusiasts to add some thought into this as well. "There's two sides to every story".)


----------



## Squanttro (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (Agile)*

i think we will let billzcat1 answer this one, well also anyone else too. Now are you talking about the SLC vs the CQ or the G60? Because i know if your talking about a g60 that wouldnt be nearly as reliable as the 7a would be, a friend tells me those ladders go all the time if you even push the car a little bit. I have a 20v quattro, 90, and that so far for me was very reliable untill i smashed it into a mini van haha. I didnt have any problems with the drivetrain, although there are some minor electrical bugs such as the heated seat switches and the lights burn out alot in all the switchs. You also have to take in consideration that this is an Audi so parts will cost more then a VW. Well i hope ive helped some what with my limited knowledge but good luck.
Conor


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (Squanttro)*

Both will make you poor. In my personal experience the coupe has been more reliable than both my sister's, and my buddy's corrado's (one VR, and one G-Turbo)


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (NW4KQ driver)*

Parts are expensive for either car. My coupe has been relatively reliable but I abused it for 60,000 miles (220,000 total) and the motor was pretty toast. The neat thing about Corrados is that so many parts interchange with Mk2 and Mk3 VWs and the prices for parts come down because of the high production volumes. 
The Coupe shares a lot of chassis components with the 80/90 model line so maintenance parts aren't too expensive. Repair parts are quite expensive. Case in point: fuel injectors are made by Hitachi and list for $205 each. They are no longer in production and there is no Bosch replacement because they are of different shape and dimension. The Coupe's engine management is notoriously hard to diagnose and virtually no one knows how to work on them.
More people will have parts for the Rado. More people will know how to work on the Rado. There is infintely more aftermarket support for the Rado. The Rados (SLC and G60) are faster than the CQ and lighter. The Rado seats are much better than the CQ. I believe Corrado owners are generally bigger jerks than Coupe owners. And at local shows, more corrados show up than any other car....because they are "rare"








The Coupe I feel drives better. The Coupe is quieter and more refined. AWD is good. The Coupe's engine and drivetrain are very durable. The Coupe has more quirks. There is more backseat and hatch room in the Coupe. You can go months without seeing another Coupe on the road. There is very little aftermarket and you will want more power which is difficult to deliver without a motor swap.
Buy a coupe. Then buy a short shifter from me


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

As a owner of a Corrado VR6-T and a 4kq, i can say that both have been very good to me. The Audi drivetrain is a little harder work on for sure. I do all my own work so i can really tell you how labor cost are. I have had no problems getting parts for either car. 
As for the "jerk" comment, i just have to touch on that a bit. I think the person looking for a corrado or a coupe is not buyin the car because it is a VW, or Audi, but because it is more rare, and on average, they probably dont have as much knowledge about the rest of the companies other models as your average VW or audi owner. And may come off as ass because they think they have something more than "just a vw". As for me, most of my fellow C owners are very cool.


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Rocket SLC)*

Don't listen to Rocket SLC, if he doesn't place at a show, he throws a poop fit and pouts like a little girl


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (DubinBuffalo)*

Um, is he talking about the Coupe quattro (typ89?) or the Coupe (type81/85)? He never mentioned quattro from what I've read.
Coupe:








Coupe quattro:








I would say that the Coupe quattro would be about the same as a Corrado in terms of maintenance/repair costs (read HIGH), but if he's talking of the earlier Coupes, it wou;ld be MUCH ceaper to maintain/fix....


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (duandcc)*

I believe the post in the rado forum mentions the 90-91 typ 89 AKA B3 series


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

Ah, OK then. Yup, both will be expensive to keep up...but I'd rather have the Cq...


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (Squanttro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squanttro* »_i think we will let billzcat1 answer this one, well also anyone else too. Now are you talking about the SLC vs the CQ or the G60? Because i know if your talking about a g60 that wouldnt be nearly as reliable as the 7a would be, a friend tells me those ladders go all the time if you even push the car a little bit. 

Ok, how about people dont jump to conclusions about a corrado g60 being unreliable before they own one. I have had mine for over 3 years now. I have put about 25k on the engine and on the charger, which has never been rebuilt. 15k+ of that have been on a smaller pulley, thus 'more risk.' I consistently ran it up to about 6500 to 7k rpm on a race track, and to this day, that charger is on a friend of mines car pushing full boost. If you know how to maintiain the car its fine
And, as far as the CQ vs Corrado thing. irs a tough one. i almost bought 2 Cq's in the past year. sadly, both slipped through my hands. I now own a CGT SB, which i am planning on selling for next winter and buying either a CQ or,. the almighty URQ!!!! 
What it comes down to on the cars: can you work on them? do you have any experience working on cars, even digi-1 cars(for the corrados sake). do you have any experience on the 20v motors? (check out http://www.20v.org) if you have none, i wouldnt buy either one. buy something else to learn on. i made that mistake, and in the first year of owning the corrado i had over $6k of repair shop costs for stuff i can now do with my eyes closed. make friends with a corrado/cq guy. go work on the car with him. we are nice people,. we dont bite too hard. 
-Greg


----------



## splitmeister (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (Agile)*

I think a lot of corrado guys are akin to sheddy porsche 924 owners - they bought it for the cachet of saying it. 
The primary problem with buying a corrado is a lot have been abused and neglected. There are a lot more cars to get spares from, but youre most likely to start out with a car that needs basically everything to be nice again.
G60s are not the grenades people make them out to be, but far from bulletproof either. The general complexity of a corrado makes for headaches, as it is a lot of new technology (for the time) crammed into a relatively small package. But the parts interchangeability does help a lot with them, as well as for updating to newer, better hardware for them.
Audi coupes - extremely rare in comparison. More likely to be better taken care of, as many who owned them previously tended to be older and more meticulous about maintenance. Not nearly as good a performer, just a capable chassis in need of a transplant to make it right. More of a tourer regardless. Impossible to find body spares for. And youll never find on with under 140, let alone 100K miles on it for sale, as it seems the owners liked to drive them.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (splitmeister)*

Having just sold a Corrado G60, I guess I'll chime in as well.
The Corrado; Mine was yellow an real close to mint.It turned heads from everyone including chicks, dudes, coppers, and the occasional old lady.
The car was EXTREMELY reliable, and I did nothing to the car besides some small mods, and basic maintenance to it for the 7 years I owned it.
The ride was great, with superb, predictable handling.
The car stock wasn't that fast, but with a chip, and a modded charger, the car was very fun, and very quick.
I was probably at the top of the owners age group, and the car seemed to appear too young for me-tough to explain...
Everywhere I went, kids in golfs, and Honda's would try to race me..It got very annoying.
Having driven a quattro coupe, it seemed more of a mature, well put together car.
Less road noise, the steering was a bit easier, and the car handled quite different-even more so predictable with the classic initial under-steer in tight corners.
In the end I'd prefer the coupe quattro, although I'll probably never get the chance to own one.
I'd without a doubt be saving up for a 3b swap! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (splitmeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *splitmeister* »_The primary problem with buying a corrado is a lot have been abused and neglected. 

This is the main problem with the corrado. I'm not going to debate g60 vs vr6, but in reference to corrado's in general, the majority (there are obviously some exceptions) of problems that people have with corrado's are wear items. The motors in general are pretty stout if taken care of.
The key to getting a corrado that isn't going to nickle and dime you is to find a clean one. They are out there. I own one. It costs next to nothing to maintain. I got the car after the original owner sold it to buy a TT. The key to the corrado, and to coupe, is the PPI. Get it looked at by a knowledeable person who know how to diagnose and inspect the car. The other way to do it is buy the corrado cheap, get a good PPI, and know exactly what needs to be fixed. Definitely a faster way to get a corrado than waiting for clean one.
With regard to the audi, I love the coupes. They are as nice or nicer looking than the corrado. I also like the interiors better. But as it was said by the resident CQ expert the cars are very rare (is it possible to get body panels for the car if it was in an accident?), parts are at a premium price, some parts aren't available anymore, and it be hard to find someone to work on it. To me, both cars will be fun. But it sounds like: a) both cars can be finicky, though it is possible to find a good version of both cars b)the VW is cheaper/easier to own c) the vw will be faster d) the audi is rarer 

If you like the rarity, handsome looks, and NEED the awd, the audi may be a good choice. 
If you want something that is less rare, with more pedestrian mechanicals, good performance, and likely cheaper to own, the vw might be the best choice.
Out of curiousity, what is the going price for a low mileage (~60-70k miles), well maintained CQ?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_
Out of curiousity, what is the going price for a low mileage (~60-70k miles), well maintained CQ? 

They don't exist.


----------



## Agile (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (billzcat1)*

WOW! This is great information guys. I'm glad I found a forum w/ knowledgable and mature members. What would you say if I only had $6000 to spend on a car?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (Agile)*

I would say you could get an excellent example of either model.


----------



## Agile (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (billzcat1)*

I want one so incredibly bad! ...but I'm thinkin' that maybe it's not such a great idea. This would be my everyday car... and i'm only pulling in $400 a month on average. I'm still in highschool and I have college ahead of me so I can't dedicated all of my time and money into a car. But I'd be willing to sacrifice most of it. I thought the 2-door Jetta (which don't seem to be at hand) would be more practical. I'm now actually looking at a '91 Supra. I'm not sure if I should be excited or embarassed... because I'm biast toward German cars. But the Supra is a sweet car, no doubt, and parts are easy to find. Junkyards are always fun too. Am I making a mistake?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (Agile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agile* »_i'm only pulling in $400 a month on average

Yikes, I'd pass on both cars, in your financial situation.


----------



## splitmeister (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_
They don't exist. 










Honestly however, with $400 a month income, buy either a new kia or a mk2 golf. One thing goes wrong on either of the cars you mention you want to buy, and youre screwed. 

My whole thing about corrados is its kinda the mustang GT of VW's. Lots of people owned them, and ran em into the ground. And instead of fixing them, they sold it to some poor sap who just wanted said car really bad. Of course, this person spent all their money buying the car, so ten days later when it blows up, they too are up ****e creek without a paddle. They are much easier to find parts for, but percentage-wise, Id say there are a lot more audi coupes in generally good condition than corrados.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (splitmeister)*

I don't think a Rado or Cq is right for you. In HS or College you need a LOW mainteanace car, so that won't nickle & dime you to death. if you insist on it being German, you should check out the 4000 and/or CGT, much more reliable than a Cq. but, if i were back in HS or college, I'd have something VERY reliable, something like a Civic or Cololla. Boring? Yes, but it will almost never fail to get you from point A to B...


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (duandcc)*

I have a Cq, and I'm in college right now, and will be getting an UrS4 too, you just have to find a better job, or *WORK MORE HOURS*!
What's more important, free time or time in an Audi/VW sports coupe??







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Me, I pick time spent in an Audi


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_
What's more important, free time or time in an Audi/VW sports coupe??







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Me, I pick time spent in an Audi









Don't I know this...


----------



## Agile (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (Sepp)*

So I should go w/ a Japanese car then, eh? Civic is a bit boring for me, I still want something quick. Would a '91 Supra be a bad idea?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_I have a Cq, and I'm in college right now, and will be getting an UrS4 too, you just have to find a better job, or *WORK MORE HOURS*!
What's more important, free time or time in an Audi/VW sports coupe??







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Me, I pick time spent in an Audi









HAHAHA, sounds like me. I bought my cq at the begining of my senior year in HS. Now I am in college and drive the S4. Don't be mistaken. The things do take work to keep them running well, but they are great cars. I loved my cq and love my S4. They are like no other car. Japanese cars can't give you the same feeling as a nice, German can does. My big secret is that my dad is a factory trained Audi Tech who owns his own shop, so I pay what he pays for parts, and we do the work ourselves. I know the cars inside and out, as much as possible. I couldn't imagine having to pay someone else to work on my cars, I'd be wayyy in debt.


----------



## virtuapete (May 11, 2002)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (blkaudicq)*

OK guys this is where my experience really comes into play. I have owned all the cars. My first car was a 90 G60, which i turned into a racecar form a daily driver. Then i owned a 92 VR6 C, which i no longer own. Now I own a 94 VR6 C (being built into another racecar) and a 90 CQ. That pretty much covers all of the items in question. I bought my first C in 95. I also started out not knowing nearly as much technically and never did my own work. Now I do all my own work minus opening a tranny and bodywork b/c i dont own the tools or the experience to do so and would rather someone with the real skills to do it. Having said all that:
I love all these cars. They tickle me equally and are desireable to me for the fact that i hardly see either of them on the road. They also make heads turn and start conversations. That makes it fun to be an owner. Characteristics of the cars are both fun, but different. First off, nothing between these cars can compete with Quattro. It is an amazing drivetrain. The levels of grip and traction i noticed going from a VR6 C to the CQ my first time were simply amazing. The CQ is a little more refined, it is true, but the later model C's are not soo rough either, just not to the fine detail of refining Audi took the CQ. The weight is definitely with the Audi, so the C's feel exceptionally light and tossable. Quattro makes up for this a to a degree, but its still carrying more curb weight and you can feel it in the steering. Additionally, a well maintained VR6 engine is durable, a worked over G60 can be if the right parts are addressed and replaced and the 7A would get the nod for the one that can take the bigest beating and keep on ticking. Keep in mind I have beat the **** out of all these engines, rebuilt them all myself, raced a G60 and VR6 built engine and done (and doing hehe) motor swaps into all these chassis. They both do unique things to me. As for tunability, the G60 has a ton or options ( i have built a supercharged model, turned it into a turbo model, built all-motor vr6 and built/building a turbo vr6, building an ABY motor for swap into the CQ) but the proper 5CYL Turbo Audi motor has the biggest HP ceiling of all 3. This would be the US AAN or europe's ABY. The original 7A we got (we got gyped in the US honestly) is a lackluster performer and not much available out there for performance (or much that can be done to it without spending rediculous money to fab it on your own). The VR6 can be made into a monster, but it needs to be turbo'd to bring it to the level. That engine turbo'd however is just plain BRUTAL. 6cyl and lots of torque make for a crazy build in turbo power. There was a reason Bill Schimmel's old C was called VR666 in the mags. The G60T motor was more reliable than the original (or aftermarket) G60 supercharger by a long shot and i could wring more power out of the motor in that setup. The G60 is also the lightest chassis of all 3 cars. NOW... which is better? NONE OF THEM. They all have their weighted differences, but dont stack up equally in areas. They are all great cars, very rare BUT VERY expensive to own! To realistically own any of these cars you have to have a healthy income and be ready for surprises, i.e.- spend $$$ in a pinch to keep your daily driver going. Thats not even talking about performance. For $400/wk sounds a little tight I would say. When I bought my first G60 I was making about $900/wk (almost 10 years ago). Dont wanna discourage you necessarily, but trying to give you a complete picture. I HIGHLY do not suggest owning one of these cars and NOT learning or doing the work yourself unless you have deep pockets.
Personally, I have always loved these cars both. Especially now, owning the rarest versions (yes there are a few rarer models of the CQ, but not that were available in the US) of both models, the 94 C and a ginster yellow CQ. Im like a pig in **** right now, lol








Both forums are very supportive, but there is a bigger base of knowledge and people in the VW arena in respect to these cars im discussing, so that might be the better route of the two if your set on buying one of them. One of the frustrating things for me now is not having as much of the aftermarket support for the CQ, like there is for the C's. But there are always creative answers to questions and really comes down to how much you love your car. If you have specific questions, ask as I can provide a unique perspective to the original question i think.
... hey by the way, are there any other owners like me that own both right now?? just curious how many of us are out there.
Pete


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (virtuapete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *virtuapete* »_ For $400/wk sounds a little tight I would say. 
Pete

Um, he's making $400 per MONTH, not per week. That's why I suggested an uber reliable car like a Civic or Corolla....


----------



## audiquattroturbo (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (duandcc)*

I was going ot touch this one but billzcat1 gave a pretty acurate summary on both models, that is if he wasn't speaking of the gt. Although my knowledge extends over all 3 platforms, i'll leave it alone for the following sums it up. Lol

_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_
Um, he's making $400 per MONTH, not per week. That's why I suggested an uber reliable car like a Civic or Corolla....



_Modified by audiquattroturbo at 11:59 AM 2-25-2004_


----------



## nodq (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (audiquattroturbo)*

I have both a 93 Corrado VR6 & a 85 Coupe GT.
I'm pretty sure you were referring to the later model Coupes though.
The stories of previous owners beating the isht out of their Corrado's is sadly very true. I "saved" my Corrado from some idiot, and just a few months later had to start dumping money into it to "fix" what he had done.
Having an earlier type Coupe, I can tell you performance modifications for "older" audi's are few and far between. There are places to get them, but you don't have many choices. I know I'm refering to a different coupe, but just about anybody who makes stuff for the CGT's also does the CQ's.
Parts for both cars are expensive. Even my CGT sometimes shocks me with it's costs.
If you only pull in $400 a month then i would not look at any german cars. As much as it pains me to say this, you would be better off with a Honda or Toyota. I know you don't want to hear that. By the way, Supra's will drain your account too.
I owned a 85 Nissan Sentra & a 87 Dodge Shadow before I got my Audi. You gotta start somewhere...


----------



## oldschooluk (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (Agile)*

Hi 
I have owned both of these, I had a 94 VR6 Corrado (storm ltd edt)
and also had the Audi 2.2 20v Q, if I had to make a choice between them I would def side With the Audi. The VW is a bit of a parts bin and not that well screwed together, the G60 is a nail but you can get them to go fast with enough money.
If I were you I would opt for a late Audi coupe much more class for the money. I still have a Coupe 20v turbo which I love, I also have a Golf ltd(now they are rare) and a Passat Fourmotion wife drives the Audi







I use the passat







and the Golf is for fun








What ever you go for buy it because YOU like it,not sure of the spares situation over there but in uk no problems. As for reliability I think the Audi wins hands down, not that the corrado is that unreliable as its not.I wish you luck with whatever you decide on.


----------



## absolutcq20v (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (oldschooluk)*

Hey guys, havent posted here in awhile, but have been around for about 4-5 years (mainly over at AudiWorld)
Coupe 20v turbo?...eeexcellent!! Was it your own conversion or a purchase. Just interested cause Im planning a swap this year (hopefully)








Anyhow, to the matter at hand: I have owned a CQ for 4 years now, and a previous girlfriend owned an SLC for 2 until we parted. As far as reliability, the corrado would have something major wrong every 2-3 months (driven hard). My CQ is driven even harder and I have yet to be stranded *knock*.
As far as performance, if your looking for a dragster get the corrado; my CQ could keep pace with the girl's slc from a stop, but could walk away in the turns.
Also, the overall build quality in the VW is cheaper and plasticy relative to the CQ.
Personally, I'd take my CQ over the corrado anyday...but thats me. Maybe it's because I see much fewer CQs around...or maybe it's cause my CQ burns less than a quart/300 miles with 313k miles on the original drivetrain. (I gather you can see where my basis for favoratism comes from)


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (absolutcq20v)*

313k miles. Holy cr*p man that is impressive.

As far as being able to find CQ's. I just bought one, looked for awhile, there always seem to be some available for such a rare car. Anyway, there are nice cars available and they are priced all over the board. I don't think you can get a good one for less than $5000. People aren't afraid to ask $9500 for nice ones either.
Mine was a one owner car with 106k miles. Garaged its whole life. Gentleman is selling as he is retiring this spring and is treating himself to something new.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (Agile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agile* »_So I should go w/ a Japanese car then, eh? Civic is a bit boring for me, I still want something quick. Would a '91 Supra be a bad idea?

As has been said already, on $400 a month, you will be pretty hard pressed to keep up with costs on either a Corrado or a CQ.
If you're looking at Japanese cars, and you have about $6,000 to spend, something like this might do you pretty well:
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...st=64
or this:
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...st=64
or this:
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...st=90
I used to own a '97 GS-R, and they're great cars. Especially for the money that they cost now. Reliable as heck, good suspensions, FUN engines, and they don't look too bad. Heck of a lot of fun to drive, and won't cost you anywhere near what the 'Raddo or CQ will.
-Tim


----------



## absolutcq20v (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (PoorHouse)*

Yea there are a few up for grabs here and there, most priced high to fair, IMO.
Congrats with the new CQ, be sure to visit AudiWorld and sign up on the 20v list at rennlist.org (if you havent already). Good luck with it.


----------



## oldschooluk (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (absolutcq20v)*

Coupe 20v turbo?...eeexcellent!! Was it your own conversion or a purchase. Just interested cause Im planning a swap this year (hopefully) 
Over here its badged up as an S2, not sure what it would be called over your side of the water. Was stock when I bought it , done a few mods to take it from stock 220 bhp to 296bhp, would like more but cost is to high for me at the moment. If you want FUN then get your hands on a mk2 Golf ltd!!







they are rare but boy do they move and 4wd to boot, Cant be bad,







power to weight it whoops the S2 and handles just as well(almost) I waited 9 months to find one ,imported it from Germany in need of a little work but well worth every penny it cost.







There is not a Corrado ive heard of that will keep up with either of these cars, if they were all in stock form that is.


----------



## MattG60 (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (virtuapete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *virtuapete* »_
... hey by the way, are there any other owners like me that own both right now?? just curious how many of us are out there.
Pete


I currently own both, Both cars are great! and both cars are currently boken down...let me elaborate on that a bit.
Ihave a corrado G60 1990 Nugget Yellow and have owned it since jan of '99 its my second one and is truely the pride of my collection, its been off the road for about a year now money has been a bit tight but refuse to sell, nothing major wrong with that car, it does not need very much and have just recently started channeling money its way. but over all parts for that car ARE more plentyful, performance is easier locate either new or used and enough people are parting them that you can usually get what you need when it comes to OEM parts. I am only about $1500 bucks away from a reliable driver, its not going to take best of show, yet, but will be a great driver.
Now for the Audi coupe quattro, its a 1990 audo 90 coupe quattro in pearl white. awesome car, not very fast but looks great and quattro is very nice as well. Parts especially OEM used parts are like finding Bigfoot in Oklahoma, people say the saw one at junk yard, but its usually a myth. But to me both are a labor of love and once my corrado is back to a good reliable driver it will be the back up car for the audi or vice versa, I am still new to the audi I have only owned this car for a couple of months now, also with my car ownership history is scarce and since I only bought the car for $850 bucks I am not too worried about the hassles of finding parts. patience is a virtue with both cars.
There does seem to be a fine example fo the coupe quattro in the vortex classifeds right now for $5300 I think. nice red one. Any way good luck with your decision, both are great cars but both come with their own set of headaches and if you need reliable transportation for school this may not be the best time to get involved, but if you must have one or the other, I would go with the corrado, parts are cheaper and easier to find.








will post pics of my coupe quattro later, imagestation is acting funky right now
Good luck


----------



## vr64life (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (virtuapete)*

I currently own both, a 93 corrado vr6 and a 91 CQ. I love both cars but for different reasons. I live in minnesota so with that said you all know that we have snow almost nine months out of the year (or at least is seems like it). The CQ is the best winter vehicle I have ever owned or driven. All you need is a set of snow tires and away you go, I love it







As for the Corrado it is a great summer car, much faster and lighter then the CQ. Both vehicles serve the purpose well.
As for the maintainance side of things both vehicles are expensive, parts are rare and costly (even for a dealership employee). I think that the Corrado is much easier to work on then the CQ but that is just my own opinion.
I like the Corrado more because there is the aftermarket support. Parts are easy to find and lots of options. As for the CQ aftermarket parts are hard to find and are really expensive(maybe I'm just looking in the wrong spots).








I love both vehicles and like virtupete said "They also make heads turn and start conversations." Both rare cars, both mean drivin' machines.


----------



## 4Wdrift (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (vr64life)*

I too have owned both vehicles. (I'm sensing a pattern) I think Sepp summed up a lot of my reasons for selling my corrado. I felt like a kid everytime I drove it. Sometimes it's a good thing, but I got sick of every kid with his hat on sideways checking out my "17's"!
The two cars really don't have anything in common with the exception that they're both coupes. And both fun to drive, I guess, just in different ways.
If you go with a corrado, look hard at the G-60. I ran a Lysohlm charger and chipped it, etc, and it pulled hard to over 140mph. I also ran a G-60 long-block with a T043 turbo in my rabbit, and to this day, have never driven a car that accelerates harder on the freeway. (OK, maybe the 993 twin turbo I drove last summer)

Good luck, and buy a Honda.







T.


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (4Wdrift)*

Both cool cars. Both need $$LOVE$$ before you really feel the rewards of how cool they are. They are a great canvas for the guy who wants a fast car too. If you have fallen in love with both, you wont mind shelling out the $clams$ to get the bugs out and will be fine. If you want a buy and drive kinda car. Toyota or Honda.


----------



## SAC_Audi (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (MattG60)*

It's my understanding the the Corrado had electrical problems, a second gear problem and it was only produced a few years to body parts may be hard to come by...
That year of Audi has a funky engine to work on so I don't think I'd get either unless I was good at wrenching. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
But having said that, I always wanted a Corrado...Just couldn't afford one when they were new...And I love the body style of the coupe.


_Modified by SAC_Audi at 12:00 AM 3-11-2004_


----------



## Audi20vQuat (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (Agile)*

hey ive got a coupe quattro....great car...i think worth the money if you can get it to good condition...(standard **** is fixed)...then your golden...very reliable...ive had 2 coupes so far...


----------



## speedworks1 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (Audi20vQuat)*

Well I've never had a Rado but I did have a CQ in 99. It was the worst car Ive ever had. I used to call it the demon It had electrical, starter, tranmission, timing problems. the car drove me crazy, my mechanic is prob the best shop in the state (Autobahn perf.). It seems like most people here have had good experiences with the cq, I cant say the same. 
It was a great car when I had it running. I ended up trading the car i after 1year for a 325is. Weird thing though I still miss her







. even after buying my supra.
4 months ago I got a call from a friend who bought my exact car !! It still has the momo steering wheel and the hr/bilstein setup I installed. I am trying to stay away but the car keeps on calling me back







. 
Anyone done 1.8t/2.7T in a CQ swap yet ?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (speedworks1)*

There's a coupe 1.8t swaps. Very rare, a difficult and expensive swap. There are no known 2.7tt swaps for many reasons. They are heavy, expensive, and require a TON of modifications to fit in a CQ - even more than the 4.2L V8 swap! (of which there are around 10 in the world) Coupled with picky factory electronics, a lack of donor motors and flaky turbos, the swap quickly becomes a bad idea.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (billzcat1)*

there is a picture of a 2.7TT in a Cq's engine bay on the net, I've sen it before on AudiWorld.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (yumyjagermiester)*

Well







on you! I wouldn't be caught dead trying to shoehorn that iron lump into my CQ


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (yumyjagermiester)*

EC had a feature on a CQ that had a audi 4.2L v8 conversion.
HOT car!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (speedworks1)*

pics of a 2.7T in a cq


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (MFZERO)*

Apparently I spoke too soon. Look at what I "miss out on" because I hate Audiworld


----------



## speedworks1 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (billzcat1)*

while on the subject what about the 1.8t swap in the cq


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

I had a 93 Corrado SLC and a 95 90 Q. For driving pleasure I'd take the SLC any day of the week.


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (audiquattroturbo)*

AUDI coupe typ 89 or on th b4 platform is better then any corrado, i think, do to the fack that the typ89 n b3 share and can be swaped prettey easly ( if u have the money) for the end all early 90's cars. the audi Rs2 inline 5 turbo with 933 turnsignals, rims but if u want to compare it to the ur quattro of 87 all i have to say is four joint trapezodal arms coil springs/shock adsorbers! if u can esplean to me what the hell this suspension is on it i.e pics or words please do and the 7:1 compresion ration inline 5 turbo 10v or with an orginal audi 20v motor (4 vavles per cly x 5 clys = 20 v) is nice to have under the hood


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (vdubguy97)*

wow that was hard to read. Any way, the suspension on the Coupe quattro and Ur-quattro is basically the same with a few differences in execution. Its not nearly as complex as you are making it sound. 
You have 1 A-arm (control arm, wishbone, whatever you want to call it) at the base connected to the knuckle/hub at the outside and connected to a subframe at the inside. On the Ur-Q, the knuckle/hub is integrated into the MacPherson strut. This makes one exceptionally strong but heavy piece. The design obviously shows roots in the rally circuit. Starting in 89, the typ89 has a two piece strut and knuckle. Basically the knuckle bolts to a tubular strut assembly. It's much lighter and easier to service. Anyone who's been there on both cars can attest to that








The physical dimensions and geometry of the suspension didn't change between the two cars, just the design aspects.
Then both cars get front sway bars, I believe 26mm for both Ur-Q and CQ. Later CQs got 28mm front and a small (14mm?) rear sway. Also starting in 91, the CoupeQ got forged front control arms. 
The extraneous piece - tie rods. Up front, nothing special. Tie rods connect to steering rack and the strut on the other end. In the rear, there are tie rods between the subframe and an arm on the knuckle. This allows rear toe adjust. All in all I think the quattro suspension is quite adjustable for a street car, with limited camber and toe adjust on all 4 wheels.


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (billzcat1)*

hmm, this thread has been somewhat informative for me.. just a pointer- both cars are pretty rare, yes, but there were still around 2500 Corrados brought to the US every year (give or take a few) and there wree only maybe a couple hundred CQ's brought over here, so parts are very hard to find.
I don't understand why anyone would want to put a 1.8t in their CQ? for the amount of work and expense, you could easily build and install a sick 20vT motor (5-cyl, that is). 
To the kid that started the thread: if you're smart you'll buy a corolla or civic, or even an A2 Jetta or Golf or something, and A2's can be quite fun, and quick if you get a GTi or GLi. Don't overlook those. However, if your heart is set on something insane, get the supra. You will get lots of looks, and if it is a turbo it will smoke anything that has been mentioned in this thread (with the possible exception of the 993 turbo







)
but I am very tired and will leave you all alone now.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (eve_ill)*

The number of Corrados imported is around 18,000 if I remember correctly. Corrados are so NOT rare that I see at least one every time I go anywhere. Maybe its just this area, but one day I saw 4 Corrados in totally different locations, topping the number of Mk2 GTIs I saw for the day. This happens a lot.
Compare to Coupe quattros: 1730 imported for 2 model years. It's usually months before I see another on the road.


----------



## Krautaholic (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (billzcat1)*

hmmm....well i have to say both are sexy cars....i myself own a corrado, and being billzcat1's roomate, i know a bit about the cq thanks to shoptalk being the main topic at our house and have had the priviledge of seeing/helping with his








anyway...here's my piece: the corrado is a volkswagen, the cq is a audi...i love the idea of AWD in my rado, but, can't ever imagine driving a CQ, cause quite frankly, i'm way too tall for one, i have a hard enough time fitting into the rado without feeling like a circus clown...billz's CQ, i can quite easily crane my neck and have my head out the sunroof...yes, there is some sort of seatcushion recall that billz can fill you in on if you want...but bottom line to me is that i won't fit....the intereior feels a bit "higher end" for sure...
corrado's and unreliable in the same sentance? heanvens no!...its not like its known as VW's most unreliable car or anything....but to put some of these rumors to rest, its not that bad if you don't get a rado that the PO hasn't beaten on and taken care of....and believe me, thats not exactly an easy task, when it debuted the corrado was sought after by many even with its high price, they are definately more affordable now, but dag yo' most of them are beat to ****! its not your average VW, you can't treat it as thus, people seem to think they can take a vw and run it into the ground like a rabbit or any other A2, well when you have a "sports car" it needs a little more attention than a low power output econobox.... the G60s aren't "grenades" like most like to call them, its a simple issue of changing the small supercharger timing belt, if neglected, then, yes, it will become a grenade....I've had troubles with mine indeed, but i can tell from working on my car that it has seen a hard life, no doubts about it, and i'm bringing it back to life, or at least trying....
driving impressions? well when i first got my corrado, i really liked the balance of it as compared to my mk3 GTI i had before it, and the rado even had completely blown suspension too!....as for the CQ, never driven it, but i can't wait to







....however from spending time around both cars, the CQ feels bigger, i know it really isn't, but it feels that way just the same....
anyway, i've rambled on enough, i don't think i even made a point, but oh well....


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (billzcat1)*


----------



## kwattro koupe (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_Also starting in 91, the CoupeQ got forged front control arms. 

Are you sure? I beleive that the later coupes had cast control arms, Instead of stamped.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (kwattro koupe)*

The debate between cast and forged is still in dispute on the 20v list. I believe the bentley refers to them as forged, and in moy opinion, the design would be too weak in places if they were cast. Regardless, they are upgraded arms, weighing 2 lbs more each and being tons stiffer than the stamped arms.


----------



## xqkslvrx (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (billzcat1)*

high school = no bills. probably the last time you'll be able to buy a car that you can mess around with for a while. i say have your fun while you can! bought my corrado when i was a junior in high school. yea it broke down a few times(at the time i bought it it was sitting so long that mice had made homes in the airbox/back seat/behind ecu), but you can always find a ride, or ride your bike or whatever. if u fall in love with the car the way I did it wont matter. one ride on a summer day is like freakin therapy for me, even if it comes only once a month lol. but seriously mine was a daily driver for the past 4 years(only off the road during college months, no cars on campus) and when weighed against driving a civic or a corolla like some others have suggested its really a no brainer. i have no experience w/ the Cq so i cant really comment on that but go for one of them. driving a boring car is like waiting in line all day when you could be on the ride. get something fun now and you'll love driving for the rest of your life.







$hit i ramble lol
choose wisely, but choose from the heart not the wallet
matt


----------



## MattG60 (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Audi Coupe vs. VW Corrado (xqkslvrx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xqkslvrx* »_high school = no bills. probably the last time you'll be able to buy a car that you can mess around with for a while. i say have your fun while you can! bought my corrado when i was a junior in high school. yea it broke down a few times(at the time i bought it it was sitting so long that mice had made homes in the airbox/back seat/behind ecu), but you can always find a ride, or ride your bike or whatever. if u fall in love with the car the way I did it wont matter. one ride on a summer day is like freakin therapy for me, even if it comes only once a month lol. but seriously mine was a daily driver for the past 4 years(only off the road during college months, no cars on campus) and when weighed against driving a civic or a corolla like some others have suggested its really a no brainer. i have no experience w/ the Cq so i cant really comment on that but go for one of them. driving a boring car is like waiting in line all day when you could be on the ride. get something fun now and you'll love driving for the rest of your life.







$hit i ramble lol
choose wisely, but choose from the heart not the wallet
matt


Well Said!


----------

